# My Most Recommended Recordings of Works from the TC Project - 41 - 45



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

*41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, op. 47*
*Conductor:* Bernstein 
*Orchestra:* New York Philharmonic Orchestra	
(1959)









*42. Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960*
*Piano:* Perahia
(2002)









*43. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35*
*Conductor:* Reiner
*Soloist:* Heifetz
*Orchestra:* Chicago Symphony Orchestra









*44. Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48*
*Conductor:* Cluytens
*Soloists:* De Los Angeles, Fischer-Dieskau, Puig-Roget
*Orchestra:* Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
*Chorus:* Elisabeth Brasseur Chorus	
(1963)









*45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527*
*Conductor:* Giulini 
*Main Cast:* Wächter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti
*Orchestra & Chorus:* Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	
(1959)


----------

